# Largest lift on 2012 can am outlander 1000



## crwBrute7504x4I

Guys I am in the market for a lift soon and was just wanting some guidance on what the biggest lift I could get while still keeping some reliability any info would be greatly appreciated I'm leaning towards a 6" but if a 10" will hold up good I would love to get it insted thanks.


----------



## Polaris425

I think 10" is too much. Unless you plan on spending ALL of your time in a hole.

Wait..... Maybe I should rewrite that. :nutkick: Nah.


----------



## speedman

If your going to trail ride the bike still just get a 6" and from catvos and that's it. Now if your going to use the bike just for mudding and not going to trail it then do the 10". I have a 10" and I only use my bike to go mudding and to the mud parks. I rarely trail ride it.


On the forums instead of working tapatalk for iPhone 4


----------



## crwBrute7504x4I

I do trail ride occasionally is there a specific reason the 10" is not good on the trail I have never lifted an atv more than 2".


----------



## Polaris425

Just not trail friendly, higher center of gravity, the boots will heat up and tear if not kept cool i.e. in a mud hole or water hole.


----------



## phreebsd

sho will. they get hotter than u think faster than u think. keep em wet


----------



## filthyredneck

^ yup what they said 

I would buy 6" Catvos or 7" Performance ATV.....Reason is both sell quality lifts and both give a lifetime warranty on the lift itself (axles come with standard manafuturer warranty)

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## speedman

what flith said any of those 2 lifts will do you good and you can trail ride them a little. 10" is going to be wide as heck lol


----------



## crwBrute7504x4I

Thanks guys I'll just get the 6" it will do what I want with that I was just thinkin that if it wassent much more I would get the 10" but thats why I asked lol.


----------



## honda maniac

make sure to get catvos to give u all new hd tie rods and not just new bars with factory ends


----------



## walker

I would spend the extra money and buy a performance Atv lift. Good luck getting catvos to answer the phone !


----------



## speedman

walker said:


> I would spend the extra money and buy a performance Atv lift. Good luck getting catvos to answer the phone !




right walker!!!! there a mission to get a hold of, but there nice people.


----------



## jrpro130

I'm bout to put the 6" catvos on my 1k renegade, so you can get an idea of what it looks like


----------



## crwBrute7504x4I

jrpro130 said:


> I'm bout to put the 6" catvos on my 1k renegade, so you can get an idea of what it looks like


Ok I have been watching your thread like a hawk waiting for the finished product for that vary reason lol!


----------



## crwBrute7504x4I

Polaris425 said:


> I think 10" is too much. Unless you plan on spending ALL of your time in a hole.
> 
> Wait..... Maybe I should rewrite that. :nutkick: Nah.


P thanks for that post it entertained me and the guys I work with for a while today lol a dirty mind can be easily entertained!!!


----------



## Polaris425

crwBrute7504x4I said:


> P thanks for that post it entertained me and the guys I work with for a while today lol a dirty mind can be easily entertained!!!


haha... glad to oblige.


----------



## walker

here buy this lift 

Biggest ATV in the world goes through our pit! - YouTube


----------



## CaN_Am_RyDeR_1000

I love how they put snorkels and a rad kit on it. As if they are going to need them sitting 10' in the air


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lsu524

10 inches not 10 feet. ^^^^^

---------- Post added at 02:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:40 PM ----------

10 inches higher is not that much. There is not lift in the world at 10 feet


----------



## Polaris425

Lsu524 said:


> 10 inches not 10 feet. ^^^^^
> 
> ---------- Post added at 02:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:40 PM ----------
> 
> 10 inches higher is not that much. There is not lift in the world at 10 feet


Actually........... there is. And it's in the video that he's commenting on in the previous reply.... so.... he's right, you're wrong :nutkick:


----------

